# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Intro:  Overwhelmed non-tech redneck seeking multiple answers/starting points etc.

## inventadude

Hi, I will make this as short as possible to get the general idea out.  I am 45, spent several years working construction.  I had a bad accident and I can't do that type stuff anymore.  Or should I say I can do it but not at a speed that interests employers much. So needless to say after spending almost the last 20 years beating on stuff with a hammer and drinking beer-- technology has left me in it's dust.  Now i'm just kinda stuck here if that makes sense.  I recently took a bunch of career tests at a physical rehabilitation center and everything points towards tech, engineering etc. I am going to do what I want to do because I am in a position to do so so the age/career issue isn't really something I care to discuss.  It's what interests me and I think because of that all the pieces will fall into place and that's the plan i'm sticking with.  

Long story short I have fabrication experience, welding, some light lathe work etc and I actually build certain items in my shop and sell them to make ends meet.

I became fascinated with 3d printers just a short time ago.  I never even heard of one until like a year ago maybe.

I seem to be overwhelmed with the amount of info, different printers etc and it seems like everytime I turn around something new is popping up.  I joined this forum hoping for some kind of structure and making a few friends vs. web search after web search of different topics etc it just seems like a huge unorganized mess to me that has left me baffled to say the least.

Excited at one time to see a printer a year ago that's saying it's going to hit the market a year later for $500 and then a year later there's a gazillion of them etc.

I guess this is just growing by leaps and bounds so maybe I just need to find a starting point because there's just entirely too much info.

So..........I like building things so without asking specifics where do I turn for that?  I am not a tech guy but I understand mechanics very well so I can learn as I go.  Of course now it looks like there's some pretty cool printers for $500 so I think other than learning how to build one and how it works that money isn't really something to be concerned with?

I want to get involved and learn as much as I can as fast as I can.  I live near Kansas City and have recently joined a mailing list of some makers group but that's as far as it's got.  I don't know anyone with a 3d printer.

I just thought I would share a short intro from someone that doesn't know anything about this stuff and what it seems like to someone on the outside looking in.  It just seems there are bits and pieces everywhere and nothing really concrete that I can grab hold of.  So like I mentioned I am looking for a starting point, say really good and detailed info on building a printer and using it, and stop overwhelming myself with everything all at once.

I hope what i'm trying to say here is making sense lol.  Thanks for any input!

----------


## PhotoSteve

I'm in the same position. I would start with software and not worry about the printer just yet. Get to know CAD software of your choice and practice, practice, and practice even more. Lots of freeware I’m learning Blender myself. Then decide what you want to specialize in then start to define the kind of printer and types of material that will work for your use. Printers come online every week with something new and improved.  Prices aren’t going to change much but what they will be able to do will get better aka build size, material and speed.
PhotoSteve

----------


## Roxy

> So..........I like building things so without asking specifics where do I turn for that?  I am not a tech guy but I understand mechanics very well so I can learn as I go.  Of course now it looks like there's some pretty cool printers for $500 so I think other than learning how to build one and how it works that money isn't really something to be concerned with?
> 
> I want to get involved and learn as much as I can as fast as I can.  I live near Kansas City and have recently joined a mailing list of some makers group but that's as far as it's got.  I don't know anyone with a 3d printer.


So...  opinions are certainly going to vary.   And I sound like a broken record (I've never actually heard a real one of those!!!).    Here are my thoughts:

The 3D-Printing hobby is so large, nobody can master all aspects of it.   There are very knowledgeable people here with very deep expertise in many areas.  But it is easy to find topics where these people are not as knowledgeable as other people here.   You will never master all aspects of the 3D-Printing arena.     With that said, it is important that you have exposure and struggle through the various topics that form the foundation.

Because of this, I think a person that is interested in the hobby would be wise to consider building their first printer from a kit.   You will automatically get a deeper understanding of things and get used to struggling with different types of problems associate with 3D-Printing.  That is part of the mind set and you need to 'master' that so you can become proficient in the areas of 3D-Printing that interest you and are important to you.

This is sort of relevant:   Just yesterday somebody was asking for help on picking out a 3D-Printer kit.    The person was getting the information he needed and was asking good questions so he could make an intelligent choice.   Towards the bottom of the thread (as things stand right now) he offered a link to what looked like a very nice printer. He wanted to know if he could add a heated bed to the printer and I told him he didn't have to.  It all ready had one.   And I told him it looked like a very nice printer.  I thought he would be happy with it.   One of the experts here that knows a lot about printer kits jumped in and cautioned the person about the printer because it used an acrylic frame and was likely to crack.   I had no idea this was a problem!   It would be good to read this entire thread and drill down on all the links in it!  Please check out:

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...se-some-advice

This topic is so broad and expanding so quickly, you will never master it.   What you need to master is the ability to handle what ever problem you have at the moment.  You will never run out of things you want to do with it.   If you do build a kit to get your first printer...   You will want to change things and that will result in you designing new parts for your printer and using the printer to make the parts.   You will struggle with the 3D Design software and the various issues as you work through each version of your idea.

If money is tight...  I guarantee you can spend days and days and days working on an idea and printing evolving pieces of it before you use up a $30 spool of plastic!

----------


## JohnA136

The learning curve is steep and not for the timid.  If you are not a patient person.  If you do not like to tinker.  If you do not like to get into the mechanism and do upgrades , updates and modifications, I do not think 3D Printing is a good hobby for you.  So many people get into it and get so frustrated in a month or so that they become door stops.

----------


## inventadude

> The learning curve is steep and not for the timid.  If you are not a patient person.  If you do not like to tinker.  If you do not like to get into the mechanism and do upgrades , updates and modifications, I do not think 3D Printing is a good hobby for you.  So many people get into it and get so frustrated in a month or so that they become door stops.


I don't think I will have any of those problems....I am a tinkerer and spend a lot of time in my shop building things some of which require a lot of patience and are anything but brainless I build fully automated rock cutting machines but they are more of mechanical nature and not digital.

I'm going to go ahead and press forward.  My thing though is I don't have much interests in trinkets.........figurines and such.  While of course I would do some just to learn the printing aspect I am more interested in mechanical parts.

While not available to someone like me my real interests would obviously be metal 3d printing.  One thing that I am thinking for now is to make detailed molds that I can cast since I do aluminum parts castings.  I think I can make some really cool stuff this way.  Time is on my side and i'm not well off so to say but I do have more than enough resources to get into all of this.  

So start listing kits that you like lol.  And thanks for the brutal honesty I much prefer that.

----------


## inventadude

Thanks Roxy, 

As far as the frame cracking..........while I may not be a tech guy that's more of a mechanical issue and I would probably just redesign it and make one out of metal if I had to.  I'm thinking knowing what I do about actual fabrication that if I could learn this too I could have an advantage esp over many students that are just book smart where i've been a foreman of multi-million dollar projects over the years.  Granted time is not on my side lol but I never said I was planning on having unrealistic expectations of success it's just that i'm going to spend the rest of my time doing something that I actually want to do.

----------


## inventadude

Here is something i'm looking at:

http://mixshop.com/index.php?main_pa...products_id=94

----------


## Mjolinor

There is no need for you to go with a kit. The most important thing is rigidity. Make the box yourself and buy the bearings, shafts, steppers, gears and belts. Do not go with screwed axis, use toothed belts. Z can be screwed if you prefer but X and Y need to be toothed belts.

If you have reasonable metal working abilities then you can make a frame that will be better than the reprap type open frame devices.

As far as the electronics go just buy that as a complete kit. However you make the XYZ part of your machine doesn't change anything as far as electronics goes.

If you are thinking big or small or tall or fast or very accurate or anything way out of the standard footprint/design then it's best to ask specifically what people would recommend in terms of stepper size, gearing ratios and so on.

----------


## inventadude

> There is no need for you to go with a kit. The most important thing is rigidity. Make the box yourself and buy the bearings, shafts, steppers, gears and belts. Do not go with screwed axis, use toothed belts. Z can be screwed if you prefer but X and Y need to be toothed belts.
> 
> If you have reasonable metal working abilities then you can make a frame that will be better than the reprap type open frame devices.
> 
> As far as the electronics go just buy that as a complete kit. However you make the XYZ part of your machine doesn't change anything as far as electronics goes.
> 
> If you are thinking big or small or tall or fast or very accurate or anything way out of the standard footprint/design then it's best to ask specifically what people would recommend in terms of stepper size, gearing ratios and so on.


That would be ideal and a cool project but I would definitely have to collaborate on that one.  It will be nice when I can find some people in my own area that are into this stuff.

----------


## Mjolinor

> That would be ideal and a cool project but I would definitely have to collaborate on that one.  It will be nice when I can find some people in my own area that are into this stuff.


That's what the forum is for.  :Smile:

----------


## Roxy

> Here is something i'm looking at:
> 
> http://mixshop.com/index.php?main_pa...products_id=94


That is a Prusa i2 printer.   It is good.   But probably, you would be better off considering a Prusa i3 design.    I personally think the i2 design looks cooler than the i3 design.  However, it has a problem with its build envelope.  As the part you are printing gets higher and higher, a lot of people have problems with the extruder hitting the support rods that go up to the top.   By picking the right extruder and such, you can work around a lot of those issues.   If it was the only printer you could get, it would be fine.   However, almost for sure an i3 design is going to be better for you.

Take a look at these two links.  You will see the difference between the i2 and i3:

Prusa i2's   (There is an i3 on this page...  just ignore it)
https://www.google.com/search?q=Prus...w=1326&bih=857

Prusa i3's
https://www.google.com/search?q=Prus...nters&tbm=isch




> There is no need for you to go with a kit. The most important thing is rigidity. Make the box yourself and buy the bearings, shafts, steppers, gears and belts. Do not go with screwed axis, use toothed belts. Z can be screwed if you prefer but X and Y need to be toothed belts.
> 
> If you have reasonable metal working abilities then you can make a frame that will be better than the reprap type open frame devices.
> 
> As far as the electronics go just buy that as a complete kit. However you make the XYZ part of your machine doesn't change anything as far as electronics goes.
> 
> If you are thinking big or small or tall or fast or very accurate or anything way out of the standard footprint/design then it's best to ask specifically what people would recommend in terms of stepper size, gearing ratios and so on.


It is true you can build your first printer without using a kit to do it.   However there are two things to consider.   First, the cost of a kit is almost negligible compared to sourcing your parts individually now.  It is possible you will get a better deal because it is a kit and you get to piggy back on the dealer's volume.   In other words, cost is not the reason to not go with a kit.

The other point is you will have plenty of issues to work through even with a well designed kit.   The goal is to fully understand your printer so when you start using it you can figure out issues.   The goal is not to climb Mount Everest with an extra 100 lbs of rocks in your back pack.   If you  can get a well designed kit where everything works together that is worth considering.   And because the Prusa designs are open source, anything you want to change can be changed.   You just start with the source code for the part of the printer you want to change and modify it to support what you want it to do.

----------


## Mjolinor

> That is a Prusa i2 printer.   It is good.   But probably, you would be better off considering a Prusa i3 design.    I personally think the i2 design looks cooler than the i3 design.  However, it has a problem with its build envelope.  As the part you are printing gets higher and higher, a lot of people have problems with the extruder hitting the support rods that go up to the top.   By picking the right extruder and such, you can work around a lot of those issues.   If it was the only printer you could get, it would be fine.   However, almost for sure an i3 design is going to be better for you.
> 
> Take a look at these two links.  You will see the difference between the i2 and i3:
> 
> Prusa i2's   (There is an i3 on this page...  just ignore it)
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Prus...w=1326&bih=857
> 
> Prusa i3's
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Prus...nters&tbm=isch
> ...


The other point in favour of a kit is that you will be able to call on help from the place you buy it.

----------


## Davo

Look for a local makerspace that has 3d printers, that's the best place to get some hands-on with various makes before you think about purchasing one yourself.

http://www.davidleeking.com/2014/01/.../#.U7rCifldV8E

----------


## awerby

> I'm going to go ahead and press forward.  My thing though is I don't have much interests in trinkets.........figurines and such.  While of course I would do some just to learn the printing aspect I am more interested in mechanical parts.
> 
> [Are you sure 3D printing is better than CNC milling for the sorts of parts you have in mind? At least on the low end of the printer market, the part strength will be low and the surfaces rather rough. For mechanical parts, that can be a deal-killer. While high-end 3D printers can make parts with all sorts of odd configurations, the cheaper extrusion printers are a lot more limited in their capabilities. For either 3D printing or CNC milling the CAD design process is the same; only the production methods are different.]
> 
> While not available to someone like me my real interests would obviously be metal 3d printing.  One thing that I am thinking for now is to make detailed molds that I can cast since I do aluminum parts castings.  I think I can make some really cool stuff this way.  Time is on my side and i'm not well off so to say but I do have more than enough resources to get into all of this.  
> 
> [Metal 3D printers, while they exist, are still very expensive. I've heard of people burning out PLA, using it instead of wax in the lost-wax casting process, but I don't think it makes a good mold to pour things into, since the surfaces tend not to be smooth. Another way to go would be to print patterns for sand-casting. But this would make parts that would probably still require some machining before they would function mechanically.]
> 
> So start listing kits that you like lol.  And thanks for the brutal honesty I much prefer that.


Here's a link to a little mill that might get you closer to what you want than any 3D printer you could afford at this point: http://computersculpture.com/product...ToolsMicroMill

----------


## inventadude

> That is a Prusa i2 printer.   It is good.   But probably, you would be better off considering a Prusa i3 design.    I personally think the i2 design looks cooler than the i3 design.  However, it has a problem with its build envelope.  As the part you are printing gets higher and higher, a lot of people have problems with the extruder hitting the support rods that go up to the top.   By picking the right extruder and such, you can work around a lot of those issues.   If it was the only printer you could get, it would be fine.   However, almost for sure an i3 design is going to be better for you.
> 
> Thank you!! This is the type of info I am looking for and why I joined this site.  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Take a look at these two links.  You will see the difference between the i2 and i3:
> 
> Prusa i2's   (There is an i3 on this page...  just ignore it)
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Prus...w=1326&bih=857
> 
> ...


Thank you!  This is the type of info I was looking for and why I joined this site.  I appreciate it!

----------


## inventadude

> Look for a local makerspace that has 3d printers, that's the best place to get some hands-on with various makes before you think about purchasing one yourself.
> 
> http://www.davidleeking.com/2014/01/.../#.U7rCifldV8E


Thanks.  Until recently I didn't know what a makerspace was.  I just found the Hammerspace site today as a matter of fact.  I actually have a personal maker space here in my barn.  I just don't know anything about 3d printing.

The maker movement is really nothing new or shell shocking for me.  I've been building and selling various items out of my shop for over 20 years so when I heard about it I was like what the hell?  There's always been people making stuff I guess just more of them now.  It's kinda like the 'pickers' tv show.  I was buying and reselling on Ebay since the beenie baby days then that show came on and I never even heard of the term Picker. LOL.  

I can understand why the movement has formed and grown it's just that it's been a way of life for me for a very long time.  I just need to get with the program as far as tech goes.

----------


## inventadude

> Here's a link to a little mill that might get you closer to what you want than any 3D printer you could afford at this point: http://computersculpture.com/product...ToolsMicroMill


I already have a lathe and a milling machine.  No cnc equipment though.  For what I said I wanted to do I understand your suggestion but I want to actually get into 3d printing regardless.

Before I had a mill I actually made a jig to cut keyways on my lathe.

This idea that a 3d printer is the only machine that can replicate itself is inaccurate.  A metal lathe can do the same thing if you have the skills and then you can use it to build any other machine in the shop and use those as well to create others.  I've seen it done.

----------


## inventadude

BTW my makerspace in my barn isn't really called a makerspace.  I just call it the barn lol.

----------


## Mjolinor

> BTW my makerspace in my barn isn't really called a makerspace.  I just call it the barn lol.


The proper name is "mancave".

----------

